# Fuji Team



## Cartman (Feb 21, 2004)

Anyone tried/bought the Fuji Team? Aluminum frame, carbon fork, seat stays and post, Ultegra, 17.2 lbs.


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

*I own one*



Cartman said:


> Anyone tried/bought the Fuji Team? Aluminum frame, carbon fork, seat stays and post, Ultegra, 17.2 lbs.


I own a Fuji Team -- 2003 model (red/white/blue paint scheme). My bike weighed in at 16.6 pounds before bottles, cages, etc (54cm size). I am absolutely in love with the bike -- it handles very well, it rides nicely (very smooth for an AL bike), and the components are top notch. I've put 1600 miles on the bike in the past 5 months and have nothing to complain about.

My friend has a 2003 Fuji Team Superlite, which is one step up from the Team. The biggest difference is in the color (black), crankset (carbon), and wheelset (even lighter). I think that bike is around 15.8 pounds.

For 2004 the Team frame has carbon seat stays. I'm not sure how much difference this makes. The "stock" weight is also up from 16.7 pounds to 17.2 pounds, so there could also be a small change in the component spec (I can't see how the small frame change would add 1/2 pound).

Regardless, it's a fantastic bike. Highly recommended.

There are also some reviews in the Reviews section of this board. The reviews generally agree that this is one awesome bike.

Thx...Doug


----------

